# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Chipin: Get Black This Out on National Radio

## JamesButabi

I contacted Free Talk Live as I have sponsored their show previously and asked about doing some live reads to promote the Black This Out moneybomb.   I have been informed we can get live reads for $50 each.

I think this would pay some dividends as this show is Liberty based, nationally syndicated, and has tons of Ron Paul fans as listeners who are not web hounds.  Free Talk Live is syndicated on over 100 stations on Saturdays, and is now on XM nightly.  


Starting this thread to gauge interest.  At the very minimum I think we should take advantage of the two Saturdays we have left before the moneybomb if not more nights.



*Created a chip-in:* http://btoftl.chipin.com/ftl-live-reads

*All money will go towards this endeavor.  If any additional money is left (due to weird amount allocations) it will be donated to the Black This Out moneybomb directly* 


UPDATE 10/02
OK so I got some VERY good news. Just got off the phone with the main host. Here's two options which would give us a much better investment than just the initial 2 reads if we can raise the money. We can start as soon as I give him the cash!

*$500 - Live read every night leading up to October 19th. Also will ad a banner onto the main site.
$750 - 2 Live reads every night and banner.*

----------


## Spanky

> I contacted Free Talk Live as I have sponsored their show previously and asked about doing some live reads to promote the Black This Out moneybomb.   I have been informed we can get live reads for $50 each.
> 
> I think this would pay some dividends as this show is Liberty based, nationally syndicated, and has tons of Ron Paul fans as listeners who are not web hounds.  Free Talk Live is syndicated on over 100 stations on Saturdays, and is now on XM nightly.  
> 
> 
> Starting this thread to gauge interest.  At the very minimum I think we should take advantage of the two Saturdays we have left before the moneybomb if not more nights.


I mean I don't have a lot, but I'm willing to put $5 down for this

----------


## bluesc

If you start a chipin, I will contribute.

Any idea on the number of listeners they get?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I agree that we should definitely do 2 Saturdays for sure. However, do they honestly charge $50 for live reads during the week despite the weaker audience? I'm already a platinum amplifier to the show but I'd be willing to throw down for this if your handling the logistics. Also, what segment are you thinking of booking? I'm thinking the start of the 3rd, 5th or 7th since most are listening during the time slot between 7:30p-8:30+. Keep in mind that some of those Sat stations preempt with sports sometimes, baseball and college football.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> If you start a chipin, I will contribute.
> 
> Any idea on the number of listeners they get?


Likely, a couple hundred thousand to a half mill on Sats. Plus around 5k+ in podcast downloads.

----------


## trey4sports

yes, yes, and YES! 

one thing though, we need to direct them a special URL so we can actually track the effectiveness of the ad buy. rather than having the call to action be "visit www.blackthisout.com" it would be something like "visit www.heymediablackthisout.com" this would redirect to the main landing page but it would allow us to track the amount of people typing in this unique URL.

Dusman, what say you ?

----------


## trey4sports

bump.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Any idea on the number of listeners they get?


Easily 6 figures on Saturdays if not a million.  The XM stations have cranked up their weekday listenership.    Loyal podcast listeners in the thousands.  
Stations are viewable here http://www.freetalklive.com/affiliates



*Created a chip-in:* http://btoftl.chipin.com/ftl-live-reads

*All money will go towards this endeavor.  If any additional money is left (due to weird amount allocations) it will be donated to the Black This Out moneybomb directly*

----------


## TwoJ

Id help chip in if enough people want to do it

----------


## pauliticalfan

Radio advertising is a fantastic idea. I would chip in for this.

Has anyone thought about recording an actual ad and running it on the radio? This might cost more but we could put together a really captivating 30 second ad and control the message.

----------


## freejack

Let's do this.  I will definitely chip in.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Radio advertising is a fantastic idea. I would chip in for this.
> 
> Has anyone thought about recording an actual ad and running it on the radio? This might cost more but we could put together a really captivating 30 second ad and control the message.


The only reason I say no in this instance is because of the huge podcast audience they command.  We would be missing out on thousands of people if we did an ad rather than a live read by the host.  We can still control the wording and such, but we need to get moving now!   I will contribute $20.00

----------


## pauliticalfan

> yes, yes, and YES! 
> 
> one thing though, we need to direct them a special URL so we can actually track the effectiveness of the ad buy. rather than having the call to action be "visit www.blackthisout.com" it would be something like "visit www.heymediablackthisout.com" this would redirect to the main landing page but it would allow us to track the amount of people typing in this unique URL.
> 
> Dusman, what say you ?


This is a good idea. I think it needs to be as short as possible for radio though.

blackoutthis.com is available

----------


## pauliticalfan

> The only reason I say no in this instance is because of the huge podcast audience they command.  We would be missing out on thousands of people if we did an ad rather than a live read by the host.  We can still control the wording and such, but we need to get moving now!   I will contribute $20.00


Ah, I see. Live reading it is.

----------


## JamesButabi

blackthisout.us

----------


## JamesButabi

Headed out for a few hours. Chipin is live.   I will let dusman choose the method of tracking since he already has analytix installed on the site.  Donate if you think its worth doing!

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Whoever started this, PM me.

I'm willing to donate substantially to this.

----------


## trey4sports

bump.

----------


## dusman

> yes, yes, and YES! 
> 
> one thing though, we need to direct them a special URL so we can actually track the effectiveness of the ad buy. rather than having the call to action be "visit www.blackthisout.com" it would be something like "visit www.heymediablackthisout.com" this would redirect to the main landing page but it would allow us to track the amount of people typing in this unique URL.
> 
> Dusman, what say you ?


110% absolutely, positively yes to radio runs. It is so crucial to expand our moneybomb promotion offline as much as possible. I'm very impressed OP. $50 for a potential audience of anything millions is something I've never heard of and I've been doing marketing professionally for quite some time now. 

As for unique URLs, Trey... when we do this kind of advertising.. I would recommend keeping it as simple as possible. BlackThisOut.com has a natural ring to it and can't really be confused with anything else. Even if 1% act upon the run... that's potentially 60k visits (If 6 million is accurate). Honestly, at this price... just 1-5 pledges from it justifies the cost. Usually tracking is used merely for cost-benefit analysis. At $50, I can't see much need for a cost-benefit analysis, as it's inherent in the reach it provides. 

How about this. What if we just pushed a goal to raise $2,500 in chipins for this moneybomb... just for advertising purposes? We are a smart bunch. I can't help but think that we could do some very simple things with that amount of cash on hand to really boost the promotional aspects of this effort.

We could then fund efforts, such as these, that target our demographic. $2,500 doesn't seem like much, but considering this is a one time deal.. only spanning this month.. $2,500 buys a lot of reach if we put it at the right things. 

Just my thoughts.

----------


## JamesButabi

Dusman,  It is $50 per live read so it would be contigent on the support we got for the idea.  We have the potential to do 1 per night from here on out.  Id like to get this started asap.  


In addition to donations, I would like to hear peoples opinions on the script.  It would be roughly 15 seconds but doesn't have to be exact.

----------


## Cleaner44

Radio advertising only works with mass repetition to the same ears.  Humans must hear the message 3 times before it clicks in their brain.  This means the spots must be condensed.  If you do it to thinly it will be a waste of money.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

We need to get Alex Jones to plug BTO.

----------


## Spanky

> Radio advertising only works with mass repetition to the same ears.  Humans must hear the message 3 times before it clicks in their brain.  This means the spots must be condensed.  If you do it to thinly it will be a waste of money.


this this THIS. we need to get started ASAP!




> We need to get Alex Jones to plug BTO.


this.

----------


## Sentinelrv

If we had $2,500, starting tomorrow we could air the ad 50 times, including the 19th. We could air the ad almost 3 times a day if we wanted to. On the 19th, the ad could also be altered to advertise the money bomb day and tell people to go donate right now.

----------


## Spanky

I don't have much, but I have $10, let us begin!

----------


## dusman

> Radio advertising only works with mass repetition to the same ears.  Humans must hear the message 3 times before it clicks in their brain.  This means the spots must be condensed.  If you do it to thinly it will be a waste of money.


I agree.. completely correct.

----------


## XTreat

Donated.

----------


## dusman

Where is the chipin page? Could I get a link?

----------


## Spanky

front page. I'll donate $10 tomorrow, we need something good for the radio, has to stick!

----------


## bluesc

> Where is the chipin page? Could I get a link?


http://btoftl.chipin.com/ftl-live-reads

----------


## centure7

Free Talk Live is named that for a good reason. Its an open-lines phone where you can call in and discuss whatever you want during the whole show (though sometimes not during the first 1/2 hour to hour). Anyone who is really interested in promoted on Free Talk Live should absolutely call in and talk about it. If anyone tries this they should call into the show almost as soon as it starts because that will all but guarantee you get on the show.

If you call in and sound like an advertisement then you'll get almost no time on the show.  When you get on the air I recommend starting off explaining a single detail about you like Ron Paul as a person and then a single detail about what you like about Ron Paul's policies. Then bring up the reason you called and mention the November 5, 2007 money bomb and mention how that will be comparable to the October 19 2011 money bomb this year.

I'd say someone could even call in every single day from now until the 19th (including Saturdays and Sundays) if they call in with one or two new pieces of Ron Paul information each time. Personally its not something that appeals to me, otherwise I'd do it. Though I'm pretty much a chicken, so that might be the real reason I don't call in.

----------


## dusman

> Free Talk Live is named that for a good reason. Its an open-lines phone where you can call in and discuss whatever you want during the whole show (though sometimes not during the first 1/2 hour to hour). Anyone who is really interested in promoted on Free Talk Live should absolutely call in and talk about it. If anyone tries this they should call into the show almost as soon as it starts because that will all but guarantee you get on the show.
> 
> If you call in and sound like an advertisement then you'll get almost no time on the show.  When you get on the air I recommend starting off explaining a single detail about you like Ron Paul as a person and then a single detail about what you like about Ron Paul's policies. Then bring up the reason you called and mention the November 5, 2007 money bomb and mention how that will be comparable to the October 19 2011 money bomb this year.
> 
> I'd say someone could even call in every single day from now until the 19th (including Saturdays and Sundays) if they call in with one or two new pieces of Ron Paul information each time. Personally its not something that appeals to me, otherwise I'd do it. Though I'm pretty much a chicken, so that might be the real reason I don't call in.


Chicken

----------


## cucucachu0000

Here 15 bucks let get the message out to the grannies without rpf accounts!

----------


## qwerty

Wow! This is awesome!

----------


## JamesButabi

$25 has been sent.  Im adding in $20.00   We are almost to our first full spot!


TY cucu and xtreat +rep

----------


## qwerty

Bump!

----------


## ventron

$15 sent! 

How much time will you be given for an ad read? And we need to make sure the ad is carefully worded, even for people who don't know about Ron Paul or the term "moneybomb", or why we're doing this.

A fun rule-of-thumb in advertising is that you write an ad assuming 80% of people have an IQ under 80 (it's called the 80/80 rule  )

----------


## JamesButabi

> $15 sent! 
> 
> How much time will you be given for an ad read? And we need to make sure the ad is carefully worded, even for people who don't know about Ron Paul or the term "moneybomb", or why we're doing this.
> 
> A fun rule-of-thumb in advertising is that you write an ad assuming 80% of people have an IQ under 80 (it's called the 80/80 rule  )



Received.... Thanks and +rep.   The main host will read a provided statement of roughly 15 seconds.   Let me know your suggestion for the read.

----------


## neverseen

Thanks timothy!

You contributed $10.00 to FTL Live Reads


That's your first $50!

----------


## JamesButabi

> Thanks timothy!
> 
> You contributed $10.00 to FTL Live Reads
> 
> 
> That's your first $50!



There's 1 read!  Im pretty sure this will pay dividends.  The audience is perfect for this cause.  Every read should provide a handful of donors.  

*Chip In:* http://btoftl.chipin.com/ftl-live-reads

----------


## pauliticalfan

Possible idea for a script.

"Are you ready to get the government out of your life and out of this economy? On October 19th, supporters of presidential candidate Ron Paul will be making it known that we the people, NOT the mainstream media, will decide the future of this country. To make your voice heard, visit blackthisout.com and be part of the largest grassroots donation effort in history. Under President Ron Paul, prosperity will return to America and our individual liberties will be restored once again. Visit blackthisout.com to pledge your October 19th donation, and tell the media that your freedom will NOT be blacked out."

I really think we need to capture the average conservative's attention here. We also need to make sure we repeat the URL at least twice.

----------


## simplyjacy

i really, really like it! 
i just pitched in $18 bucks... will donate more if needed.

----------


## JamesButabi

I was thinking of targeting actual Ron Paul supporters who would otherwise just not know about this moneybomb.  Regroup the people from 2007 and get newcomers as well.

In 2007 thousands of people brought the message of Liberty and Freedom to the mainstream by donating to a massive Ron Paul moneybomb.  On October 19th *over ten thousand people* have pledged to unite for an epic fundraising event.  They are requesting liberty lovers everywhere join them at BlackThisOut.com to help deliver a blow to mainstream media and the establishment machine.  Pledge today and join the fight for freedom at BlackThisOut.com

----------


## dusman

Bump.

----------


## JamesButabi

Mystery donor puts us up to $118   I will put in for two ads minimum

----------


## cucucachu0000

nice when do you think youll be running the first ad?

----------


## NickOdell

bump

----------


## JamesButabi

OK so I got some VERY good news.  Just got off the phone with the main host.  Here's two options which would give us a much better investment than just the initial 2 reads if we can raise the money.  We can start as soon as I give him the cash!

$500 - Live read every night leading up to October 19th.  Also will ad a banner onto the main site.
$750 - 2 Live reads every night and banner.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> OK so I got some VERY good news.  Just got off the phone with the main host.  Here's two options which would give us a much better investment than just the initial 2 reads if we can raise the money.  We can start as soon as I give him the cash!
> 
> *$500 - Live read every night leading up to October 19th.  Also will ad a banner onto the main site.
> $750 - 2 Live reads every night and banner.*


Even better since drilling the topic into peoples' heads will get more mileage than just a few mentions over a two week period. Not to mention, live reads will spur further discussion of RP on the show, not that they don't already talk about him multiple times per week. Also, Ian (in jail temporarily) and Mark (and a few other alternate hosts) are donors to the campaign as it is.

----------


## JamesButabi

Up to $130.00.   $370 more gets us a daily read!   This will pay off tenfold!

----------


## NickOdell

> OK so I got some VERY good news.  Just got off the phone with the main host.  Here's two options which would give us a much better investment than just the initial 2 reads if we can raise the money.  We can start as soon as I give him the cash!
> 
> *$500 - Live read every night leading up to October 19th.  Also will ad a banner onto the main site.
> $750 - 2 Live reads every night and banner.*




Wow. That is a really good deal. Both are. I say we go for the $750 one  I think it would be worth it. I hope everyone that can contribute, does! This should be put on the home page so everyone know about it. The banner on the main site would be great!

----------


## JamesButabi

Sooner the better folks.  If we get most of this filled before tomorrow I will front the cost to get it started.

----------


## NickOdell

> Sooner the better folks.  If we get most of this filled before tomorrow I will front the cost to get it started.


I PM-ed Josh and asked him to put it on the front page. I'm sure people will chip-in, we just need people to see this

----------


## rprprs

Here's $25.00 more...

10/3/2011 
Receipt ID 53b974ef2axxxx
Paid By: rprprs  
For: FTL Live Reads  
Method: PayPal 
Total: $25.00

EDIT: I have no idea why the date shows as 10/3/2011 since it's only the 2nd of Oct.

----------


## dusman

Bumpity Bump.

----------


## neverseen

it still shows $40... how often does it update?

----------


## JamesButabi

I see $155 now

----------


## FSP-Rebel

As the show airs at 7pm, if we can get this thing running tomorrow we get 17 reads for the price of 10 (presuming it's the $500 deal). If we can do the $750 deal, we get 34 reads for the price of 15.. 

Keep in mind, the show runs 7 days a week. (for all the non-listeners out there)

----------


## neverseen

Any more thoughts going towards tracking effectiveness by directing them to another link?  If we invest $750 it would be nice to see if this is method really works and increases traffic to the website.  This could help us in future money bombs...

----------


## trey4sports

awesome idea, definitely support this chip-in.



To the OP: You should post this on the FB wall for the event.

----------


## NickOdell

> awesome idea, definitely support this chip-in.
> 
> 
> 
> To the OP: You should post this on the FB wall for the event.


I posted it to the event page wall earlier, so that one should be covered.

----------


## neverseen

I'm promoting this all over the Ron Paul pages on facebook.  Likes are pouring in :P  I still only see $40 on the chip in link, but happy to hear we are really over $150.  What is the direct link to the chip in so i can make sure i have the right one?

----------


## NickOdell

> I'm promoting this all over the Ron Paul pages on facebook.  Likes are pouring in :P  I still only see $40 on the chip in link, but happy to hear we are really over $150.  What is the direct link to the chip in so i can make sure i have the right one?


http://btoftl.chipin.com/ftl-live-reads

It's in the OP too

----------


## dusman

> Any more thoughts going towards tracking effectiveness by directing them to another link?  If we invest $750 it would be nice to see if this is method really works and increases traffic to the website.  This could help us in future money bombs...


It's a difficult trade-off. Memorability is so crucial for this to be effective. We could use blackthisout.com and we would get a rough estimate on effectiveness, simply by the increase in traffic/pledges happening. We are pretty steady in regards to those two demographics, so it would be really clear with the spikes it should generate.

----------


## ventron

> http://btoftl.chipin.com/ftl-live-reads
> 
> It's in the OP too


And if you have Firefox, you can click the Subscribe via RSS link to see a more up-to-date list of donations.

----------


## neverseen

Anyway to get this on the front of daily paul also?  We need to max it out ASAP to get the most bang for our buck...

----------


## tremendoustie

This is a great idea -- we should go for the $750 option. I just chipped in $50. Someone match me.

----------


## NickOdell

> This is a great idea -- we should go for the $750 option. I just chipped in $50. Someone match me.


Great!

I'll match you with a big +rep. All I can do right now.

----------


## tremendoustie

Yeah, let's hold out for the $750 -- I'm sure we can raise it. $50 a pop isn't nearly as good a deal. Can you increase the limit on the chipin? Also, we need to work on a script.

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## pauliticalfan

Yeah, we definitely need to start collaborating on a script ASAP.

----------


## dusman

How long are the time slots?

----------


## Uriah

http://www.dailypaul.com/181179/chip...tised-on-radio

    I posted on dailypaul at the above link to help spread this around.

----------


## Jtorsella

> Yeah, we definitely need to start collaborating on a script ASAP.


Anyone want to set up a google doc? It allows real time collaboration so that we could correct each other as we go and chat in the side. Frankly, i'm surprised that we haven't tried to use this tool for grassroots before.

----------


## pauliticalfan

First we need to know how long the time slot is. If it's thirty seconds, we can work on getting the time just right.

----------


## neverseen

> In addition to donations, I would like to hear peoples opinions on the script.  It would be roughly 15 seconds but doesn't have to be exact.


looks like 2 quick 15 second reads.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> looks like 2 quick 15 second reads.


Yeah^, that's about the time they spend on reads as they come back/reintroduce from a break.

----------


## Uriah

$225 raised

----------


## Lord Xar

What about also running some on Coast to Coast AM?

----------


## Uriah

Q: Where can I find information about advertising on the Coast to Coast AM website or radio show?

A: For details about online advertising opportunities on CoasttoCoastAM.com, please write to Craig Hawkesworth: chawkesworth@premiereradio.com. For advertising on the radio show, Coast to Coast AM, contact Stephanie Smith: ssmith2@clearchannel.com.



> What about also running some on Coast to Coast AM?

----------


## neverseen

Would it make sense to say something with out pauls name in it to attract more than already supports in at least 1 of the reads?
"Do you want to be a part of history?  Visit blackthisout.com and pledge your support to bring our troops home! www.blackthisout.com"

The other read:
"On Nov 5th 2007 americans like yourself set the single day donation record.  On oct 19th you have a chance to again make history.  Visit www.blackthisout.com to be apart of history"

Or
"Grassroots america is looking for your support!  visit www.blackthisout.com to support ron paul in his 2012 election bid"

Or
"Have you heard that Ron Paul is now a top tier candidate?  No, you haven't because the mainstream media is blacking him out!  Visit www.blackthisout.com to create a ripple in politics so big, no media outlet can ignore it."

Visit www.blackthisout.com to pledge support in removing obama from office! www.blackthisout.com www.blackthisout.com www.blackthisout.com

----------


## ventron

15 seconds is not that short of a time for an ad readout. We need to make sure everyone understands what this is and why this is called "black this out".

"Help spread Ron Paul's message of liberty and small government to the media that is blacking him out! Visit blackthisout.com to pledge a donation to Ron Paul for President. That's blackthisout.com."

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Would it make sense to say something with out pauls name in it to attract more than already supports in at least 1 of the reads?
> "Do you want to be a part of history?  Visit blackthisout.com and pledge your support to bring our troops home! www.blackthisout.com"
> 
> The other read:
> "On Nov 5th 2007 americans like yourself set the single day donation record.  On oct 19th you have a chance to again make history.  Visit www.blackthisout.com to be apart of history"
> 
> Or
> "Grassroots america is looking for your support!  visit www.blackthisout.com to support ron paul in his 2012 election bid"
> 
> ...


Those are 5 second ads, we need a little more to get our money's worth.

----------


## neverseen

don't see any other ideas yet   spit some out!

how many lines would one expect to say in 15 seconds?

Edit: google turned this up for me:
http://www.frugalmarketing.com/dtb/radiospots.shtml

----------


## FSP-Rebel

"By now, it's obvious that Ron Paul has been denied mainstream media mentions despite his 3rd place command in most early presidential polls. They (the mainstream media) are afraid of the true liberty message getting out to common folks, even in print and on tv since they benefit from the status quo. All true patriots should mark their calendars for the Ron Paul moneybomb on 10-19-11 to donate what they can spare to a major dollar-drop into a presidential campaign that will remove big money interests from our lives and reduce American debt, consequentially."

'Whatever website' and/or donate to the RP site..

 Say u?

----------


## pauliticalfan

"On October 19th, let the establishment know that we the people, NOT the media, will decide the future of this country. Head on over to blackthisout.com to be a part of the largest grassroots donation effort in history. This is the first step in getting the government out of your life and out of this economy. Again, visit blackthisout.com today to let the media know that you won't stand by and let your freedom be blacked out."

Something like this pulls at important issues (economy, personal liberty) which would generate interest among the average conservative, which we need to make this money bomb huge.

We could run another variation of this with Ron Paul's name included to tap into supporters who may not be aware, but I'm not sure how many RP supporters would honestly learn about the moneybomb on the radio before the web.

----------


## neverseen

> "On October 19th, let the establishment know that we the people, NOT the media, will decide the future of this country. Head on over to blackthisout.com to be a part of the largest grassroots donation effort in history. This is the first step in getting the government out of your life and out of this economy. Again, visit blackthisout.com today to let the media know that you won't stand by and let your freedom be blacked out."


I like this one!  For a 2nd one I'd like to see a ron paul based one drawing on how he's been blacked out.  then have 1 of each play for the 2 weeks.

----------


## dusman

The time is now to stand up for freedom. The media won't help us. The establishment won't help us. They wish to black us out. Well, let them Black THIS Out. Tens of thousands of Americans are going to donate to Ron Paul on October 19th. Visit BlackThisOut.com and pledge a donation to Ron Paul's campaign. BlackThisOut.com for liberty. For Freedom.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I like this one!  For a 2nd one I'd like to see a ron paul based one drawing on how he's been blacked out.  then have 1 of each play for the 2 weeks.


Yeah, been thinking it would be worth it to air two reads per day for the remainder time.

----------


## TexMac

$20 from me.  

Your transaction ID for this payment is: 9K774211X1034725U

----------


## jasonxe

750 money bomb!!!

----------


## cucucachu0000

cmon peeps donate 5 bucks then we can worry about what it says.

----------


## Esoteric

What's the listenership?

----------


## neverseen

> I think this would pay some dividends as this show is Liberty based, nationally syndicated, and has tons of Ron Paul fans as listeners who are not web hounds. Free Talk Live is syndicated on over 100 stations on Saturdays, and is now on XM nightly.


My understanding is between 300k-1mil a day.

----------


## TruckinMike

> Thanks Michael!
> 
> You contributed $XX.00 to FTL Live Reads


Great Idea!

TMike

----------


## Eric21ND

What's the listenership of Coast to Coast?

----------


## tremendoustie

> What's the listenership?


I don't know exactly, but here's a list of affiliates: 
http://www.freetalklive.com/affiliates

It's also on Sirus/XM 7 nights a week.

----------


## ventron

Just chipped another $45

----------


## JamesButabi

We are at $460!  Great job everyone.   If we hit $750.00 we can do two different types of reads.    

We are also getting a 25x100 which needs to be less than 20k in size at no charge if anyone wants to tackle that asap.

----------


## qwerty

earlier these start better. it allows people to save money for it!

----------


## JamesButabi

I increased the chipin to $750.00 at the request of most donors here.  Can we fill that before 4 or 5 today?  I can get the first read in tonight if we can.

----------


## ventron

> I increased the chipin to $750.00 at the request of most donors here.  Can we fill that before 4 or 5 today?  I can get the first read in tonight if we can.


Have you decided on the ad's wording?

----------


## JamesButabi

1)  "In 2007 thousands of people brought the message of Liberty and Freedom to the mainstream by donating to a massive Ron Paul moneybomb. On October 19th over ten thousand people have pledged to unite for an epic fundraising event. They are requesting liberty lovers everywhere join them at BlackThisOut.com to help deliver a blow to mainstream media and the establishment machine. Pledge today and join the fight for freedom at BlackThisOut.com"

2)  The time is now to stand up for freedom. The media won't help us. The establishment won't help us. They wish to black us out. Well, let them Black THIS Out. Tens of thousands of Americans are going to donate to Ron Paul on October 19th. Visit BlackThisOut.com and pledge a donation to Ron Paul's campaign. BlackThisOut.com for liberty. For Freedom. 

3)  "Have you heard that Ron Paul is now a top tier candidate?  You probably haven't because the mainstream media is literally blacking him out!  Join together with over ten thousand freedom fighters at www.blackthisout.com.  On October 19th they intend to create a ripple in politics so big, no media outlet could possibly ignore it.  Pledge to join them today at blackthisout.com"

4)  On October 19th, let the establishment know that we the people, NOT the media, will decide the future of this country. Head on over to blackthisout.com to be a part of the largest grassroots donation effort in history. This is the first step in getting the government out of your life and out of this economy. Again, visit blackthisout.com today to let the media know that you won't stand by and let your freedom be blacked out."


This is what we have so far.  I like 2 and 3.

----------


## ventron

We shouldn't use the non-conventional term "moneybomb", so 1 is out. 2 is nice.




> 3)  "Have you heard that Ron Paul is now a top tier candidate?  You probably haven't because the mainstream media is *literally* blacking him out!  Join together with over ten thousand freedom fighters at www.blackthisout.com.  On October 19th they intend to create a ripple in politics so big, no media outlet could possibly ignore it.  Pledge to join them today at blackthisout.com"


"Literally"? I don't think that word is used appropriately, unless Ron Paul is a minstrel act :P I'd replace "literally" with "completely".
Also, this one doesn't mention donations. We say that we want to do something, but not what it is we want to do, so we need to change that.

I like 4.

----------


## tremendoustie

My suggested wording (using an earlier suggestion as a starting point):

"Are you ready to help get the government off our backs and out of our wallets, and finally restore freedom in this country? Ron Paul has been the only candidate willing to take a true and principled stand for liberty, and unlike the others, his record proves he can be trusted. On October 19th, supporters of Dr. Ron Paul will be making it known that the people, not the mainstream media, will be choosing the next president. If you value freedom, visit  blackthisout.com and be part of the largest grassroots donation event of all time. This is a crucial moment in history. Let it not be said that we did nothing. Join me, and pledge your October 19th donation, whether large or small, at blackthisout.com. Together, we'll send a message that nobody can ignore. We will tell the  media, the government, and corrupt corporations that our freedom will NOT be blacked out." 

Would it be possible to send them a few different scripts (say, 3), to be rotated?

This script requires mark to pledge, which I'm sure he'd be happy to do (even if it's a small amount). I think it's far more powerful this way.

----------


## Elwar

Repetition of both the date and the website are the best. 

Most people listen to radio in the car and do not write anything down so it has to be based on memory. There is a reason the commercials repeat their tag line several times in an ad. Or they repeat the telephone number over and over.

----------


## JamesButabi

> My suggested wording (using an earlier suggestion as a starting point):
> 
> "Are you ready to help get the government off our backs and out of our wallets, and finally restore freedom in this country? Ron Paul has been the only candidate willing to take a true and principled stand for liberty, and unlike the others, his record proves he can be trusted. On October 19th, supporters of presidential candidate Ron Paul will be making it known that the people, not the mainstream media, will be choosing the next president. If you value freedom, visit  blackthisout.com and be part of the largest grassroots donation event of all time. This is a crucial moment in history. Let it not be said that we did nothing. Join me, and pledge your October 19th donation, whether large or small, at blackthisout.com. Together, we will send a powerful message that nobody can ignore. We'll tell the  media that our freedom will NOT be blacked out."
> 
> Would it be possible to send them a few different scripts (say, 3), to be rotated?


That's a little too long for a live read.  I think we need to stick with the two; I don't want to make it difficult for them as they have extended me an $800 discount over the per ad cost.

----------


## tremendoustie

> That's a little too long for a live read.  I think we need to stick with the two; I don't want to make it difficult for them as they have extended me an $800 discount over the per ad cost.


Fair enough.

----------


## Shane Harris

number 4

----------


## tremendoustie

> number 4


Actually, yeah, that one's really good. Perhaps he could rotate 3 short ones? I don't think it'd be that difficult.

----------


## TexMac

Bump for mo money

----------


## JamesButabi

We are up to $470

----------


## JamesButabi

bumping.  Still at $470.  Can we get this started tonight?

----------


## KCIndy

> bumping.  Still at $470.  Can we get this started tonight?



This is too good to pass up.  Screw it, I'll eat beans and Ramen noodles this week.

I'm in for the remainder.

GO GO GO GO!!!  Is it too late to get 'em started tonight???


Edit:

oops - forgot to post the transaction ID 




> Oct 3, 2011 12:12:13 PDT
> Transaction ID: 89L0143407953592R
> Hello Ken C,
> 
> You sent a payment of $280.00 USD to <<supercooldude OP>>



BIG +Rep to the OP for a fantastic idea!!

----------


## JamesButabi

> This is too good to pass up.  Screw it, I'll eat beans and Ramen noodles this week.
> 
> I'm in for the remainder.
> 
> GO GO GO GO!!!  Is it too late to get 'em started tonight???
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Wow thank you from me and from all of us who have donated so far!!  +rep right back to you and am getting on this right now!   Hopefully we will get something in for a double shot tonight!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> This is too good to pass up.  Screw it, I'll eat beans and Ramen noodles this week.
> 
> I'm in for the remainder.
> 
> GO GO GO GO!!!  Is it too late to get 'em started tonight???
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Amazing! What an incredible thing to do.

Let's get this thing on the radio tonight!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Wow thank you from me and from all of us who have donated so far!!  +rep right back to you and am getting on this right now!   Hopefully we will get something in for a double shot tonight!


have we all settled on a script?

----------


## trey4sports

This is just plain awesome. Thank you so much to the OP and to those of you who donated. Hopefully James has sent the money to the station and our adv. starts tonight.

----------


## KCIndy

> have we all settled on a script?


The four that JamesB suggested earlier all sound good to me.  Perhaps they can rotate or alternate these.  Since it's a live read, I can't image it would be that difficult.

The only little suggestion I would toss in is that one of the texts might be altered a bit to make people understand exactly what "Black this out" means.  Something like:

"No matter how newsworthy the Ron Paul campaign is, the media simply don't want to acknowledge his existence.  Ron Paul is blacked out by almost every news source.  Well, on October 19, the Ron Paul grassroots is going to accomplish something so big that the media simply CAN'T black it out.  Be a part of what might be the biggest grassroots fundraiser in history.  Go to www.BlackThisOut for more details."

Just a thought....   

At any rate, big-time thanks to OP JamesButabi for an outstanding idea!!!

----------


## JamesButabi

Any suggestions for tonight since the website is not up?

----------


## pauliticalfan

If we're going to use all four of them, I suggest we go through each with a fine-toothed comb and make sure they're perfect. Since these are going to be read out loud, we need to keep that in mind so that awkward phrasing can be avoided. I went ahead and edited the four scripts to hopefully fit the radio format better.




> *1)*In 2007, freedom-lovers everywhere brought awareness to Ron Paul's message of small government by donating to his presidential campaign. On October 19th, over ten thousand people have once again scheduled to unite for an epic fundraising event. They are requesting that lovers of liberty everywhere join them at BlackThisOut.com to help deliver a blow to the establishment. Make your pledge today and join the fight for freedom at BlackThisOut.com
> 
> *2)* The time to stand up for freedom is now. The media won't help us. The establishment won't help us. They wish to black us out. Well, let them Black THIS Out. On October 19th, tens of thousands of Americans will be donating to Ron Paul's presidential campaign. Visit BlackThisOut.com to join them in the fight for liberty and freedom. 
> 
> *3)* Have you heard that Ron Paul is now a top tier candidate? You probably haven't, because the mainstream media is trying to black out his campaign. Well on October 19th, freedom-lovers everywhere intend to create a ripple in politics so big, no media outlet will be able to ignore it. Join the fight for liberty and freedom today at blackthisout.com.
> 
> *4)* On October 19th, let the establishment know that we the people, NOT the media, will decide the future of this country. Head on over to blackthisout.com to be a part of the largest grassroots donation effort in history. This is the first step in getting the government out of your life and out of this economy. Again, visit blackthisout.com today to let the media know that you won't stand by and let your freedom be blacked out.


*1* creates a sense of nostalgia that will wake up former RP donators.

*2* is short and concise, which may get the message across faster.

*3* poses a nice rhetorical question that should get people thinking and interested.

*4* appeals to the general conservative that we need to make this money bomb huge.

We could alternate using these four, and after hearing how they sound on the radio and track how much traffic they drive, narrow them down.

----------


## Uriah

Any chance we can get some advertising on Coast to Coast AM? Lot's of listeners.

----------


## KCIndy

> Any chance we can get some advertising on Coast to Coast AM? Lot's of listeners.


I wouldn't be against it, but I'm guessing it would be a helluva lot more expensive than this deal was.  

FTL has a national audience plus coverage on satellite radio as well as podcast.  The deal they cut for us here is absolutely fantastic, and is probably some of the best bang-for-the-buck advertising the BTO moneybomb will have.  I listen to FTL when my schedule allows, and they talk up Ron Paul quite a bit anyway.  This will be a ready made audience for a Ron Paul moneybomb, and it's very likely there are a lot of RP supporters who listen who have not heard about BTO until now.

----------


## KCIndy

> If we're going to use all four of them, I suggest we go through each with a fine-toothed comb and make sure they're perfect. Since these are going to be read out loud, we need to keep that in mind so that awkward phrasing can be avoided. I went ahead and edited the four scripts to hopefully fit the radio format better.



Those are good reworks.  You're right - for radio, the message needs to be short, clear and to the point. 

But we might be missing a good bet....

JamesB, you mentioned that you talked with the host.  They've clearly cut you a great deal on the rates.  Since these guys are radio veterans, do you suppose THEY (the FTL folks) would be willing to take a look at the ad copy and suggest phrasing, content, etc?  They've been doing this for a while, and they've always been pretty favorable to Dr. Paul.  The FTL host(s) might be able to come up with a couple of scripts that could concisely explain What, When, Where and Why better than anything any of us here could do.

And after all, they're the ones who are going to be reading it.  I imagine they might have a good sense of what might come out sounding smooth and professional.

Again, just a thought.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Those are good reworks.  You're right - for radio, the message needs to be short, clear and to the point. 
> 
> But we might be missing a good bet....
> 
> JamesB, you mentioned that you talked with the host.  They've clearly cut you a great deal on the rates.  Since these guys are radio veterans, do you suppose THEY (the FTL folks) would be willing to take a look at the ad copy and suggest phrasing, content, etc?  They've been doing this for a while, and they've always been pretty favorable to Dr. Paul.  The FTL host(s) might be able to come up with a couple of scripts that could concisely explain What, When, Where and Why better than anything any of us here could do.
> 
> And after all, they're the ones who are going to be reading it.  I imagine they might have a good sense of what might come out sounding smooth and professional.
> 
> Again, just a thought.


I agree, this is a great idea. Also, since they're the ones reading it we want it to sound as natural as possible to the people who listen to them every day and not just like an ad. I say send them my revisions and let them have at it.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Those are good reworks.  You're right - for radio, the message needs to be short, clear and to the point. 
> 
> But we might be missing a good bet....
> 
> JamesB, you mentioned that you talked with the host.  They've clearly cut you a great deal on the rates.  Since these guys are radio veterans, do you suppose THEY (the FTL folks) would be willing to take a look at the ad copy and suggest phrasing, content, etc?  They've been doing this for a while, and they've always been pretty favorable to Dr. Paul.  The FTL host(s) might be able to come up with a couple of scripts that could concisely explain What, When, Where and Why better than anything any of us here could do.
> 
> And after all, they're the ones who are going to be reading it.  I imagine they might have a good sense of what might come out sounding smooth and professional.
> 
> Again, just a thought.


They prefer to have something given to them to read, the hosts don't really do any of the marketing aspect .  I mean you can let them freestyle something based on bullet points, but its probably better to just give them two scripts and let them embed that script into the listeners night after night.   

Although right now, we would be sending people to a broken site.  Not really sure what to do.

----------


## trey4sports

> They prefer to have something given to them to read, the hosts don't really do any of the marketing aspect .  I mean you can let them freestyle something based on bullet points, but its probably better to just give them two scripts and let them embed that script into the listeners night after night.   
> 
> Although right now, we would be sending people to a broken site.  Not really sure what to do.


yeah that is a problem. might have to just waste a day.

----------


## KCIndy

> Although right now, we would be sending people to a broken site.  Not really sure what to do.



??
If you're talking about http://blackthisout.com/ it's pulling up just fine for me as of 30 seconds ago....

----------


## JamesButabi

Sent in 2, 3, and 4.   If we are lucky we may even get them on tonight.

----------


## tremendoustie

Awesome!! I can't wait to hear it.

----------


## trey4sports

awesome. what time does this show play?

----------


## simplyjacy

it would be great if you can post us the link to the podcast or some sort...

----------


## dusman

> it would be great if you can post us the link to the podcast or some sort...


Agreed. Any links to a live feed?

----------


## Uriah

http://www.freetalklive.com/listen/live

On now. 7-10pm eastern

----------


## JamesButabi

Haven't listened yet but I sent him the email with only an hour and a half to spare.   No clue if he received it or not.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> http://www.freetalklive.com/listen/live
> 
> On now. 7-10pm eastern


I usually listen via itunes but I think most of the streams are the same. What I mean is that as the show runs from 7-10, the stream restarts right after the show is over. Meaning, if you caught it part way through, you can listen to the beginning part of the show after the show ends. The same show replays on that stream until the start of the next show tomorrow @ 7. Otherwise, the podcast is usually up by 11-11:30 pm the night of.

----------


## JamesButabi

Wasn't played tonight.  Should start tomorrow.

----------


## JamesButabi

Host got the reads and is starting tomorrow

----------


## trey4sports

> Host got the reads and is starting tomorrow


sweet. Definitely looking forward to seeing the impact this has.

----------


## qwerty

> Host got the reads and is starting tomorrow


CANT WAIT! 

Is there anyway to record it and then youtube ?

----------


## JamesButabi

> CANT WAIT! 
> 
> Is there anyway to record it and then youtube ?


I will post the podcast with time marks tomorrow.

----------


## centure7

James, congratulations on having an amazing idea and getting it funded so quickly. Its a real accomplishment.

Personally also I'm happy that a few Ron Paul Forum listeners will get to see what the Free State Project is up to and how it actually does work as intended. Even though FTL isn't technically about the Free State Project, it ends up getting talked about almost every single show.

----------


## tremendoustie

> CANT WAIT! 
> 
> Is there anyway to record it and then youtube ?


All the shows are archived for free on the website. You can download the mp3, then cut out the piece you want.

----------


## JamesButabi

Our button is also now on the site  http://www.freetalklive.com/

----------


## trey4sports

bump show starts in a couple hours.

----------


## JamesButabi

first read was just made    and we got a little extra influence from the host!

----------


## trey4sports

> first read was just made    and we got a little extra influence from the host!


sweeet!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> first read was just made    and we got a little extra influence from the host!


nice, cant wait to hear it on the podcast

----------


## pauliticalfan

Host just read the ad again.

Awesome, host said he supports it entirely.

This is really great.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Sounds like it was aired as the 2nd segment started. As I've mentioned before, the stream restarts right after the show so you'll likely hear it again in the next 15-20mins, for those of you who can't wait for the podcast which will take an hour or a little more.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Just heard it on the rerun. The host just said that he's getting involved in it.

----------


## KCIndy

> Host just read the ad again.
> 
> Awesome, host said he supports it entirely.
> 
> This is really great.



Yes!!!  





> Just heard it on the rerun. The host just said that he's getting involved in it.



Double YES!!

----------


## neverseen

cliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip! or something i can click on and go to a mark to hear it

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> cliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip! or something i can click on and go to a mark to hear it


Not up yet, maybe a few more mins

----------


## Uriah

> cliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip! or something i can click on and go to a mark to hear it


yes, i want this too

----------


## FSP-Rebel

just mentioned again on the rerun

So basically, it happens on the front run of the 2nd segment and the 2nd of the last segment of the show. Or, the show starts at 7:05 and goes in ten min segs, so the 1st install  starts at 7:20 (firm) or so after 4-5 mins of news/ads. The last starts @ 9:35p usually unless u push the reruns.

----------


## qwerty

> just heard it on the rerun. The host just said that he's getting involved in it.


awesome!!!

----------


## qwerty

> our button is also now on the site  http://www.freetalklive.com/



thank you for your great work!

Can`t thank you enough!

----------


## simplyjacy

I haven't heard our Black This Out ad yet... but I am happy to hear Rock the Revolution Tour promotion from a call in by Zachary.

----------


## Eric21ND

Can we get this radio ad on any other stations?

what state has the most donors?

----------


## afwjam

> Can we get this radio ad on any other stations?
> 
> what state has the most donors?


I bet its California.

----------


## neolafayette

hi this is my first post
here 
iam french citizen and i support amercian patriots


 be strong patriots  and restore america
restore constitution

----------


## JamesButabi

> Can we get this radio ad on any other stations?


We didn't record an ad.  We actually have the host do a live read twice a night / every night until the moneybomb itself.

If you want to hear it download the podcast of last nights episode here  http://traffic.libsyn.com/ftl/FTL2011-10-04.mp3

First read is at 10:45  Second is at 1:02:00

----------


## KCIndy

> hi this is my first post
> here 
> iam french citizen and i support amercian patriots
> 
> 
>  be strong patriots  and restore america
> restore constitution



Welcome to the Ron Paul Forums!!

----------


## simplyjacy

> We didn't record an ad.  We actually have the host do a live read twice a night / every night until the moneybomb itself.
> 
> If you want to hear it download the podcast of last nights episode here  http://traffic.libsyn.com/ftl/FTL2011-10-04.mp3
> 
> First read is at 10:45  Second is at 1:02:00


i'm listening to the recording archive from yesterday and it sure made me proud hearing the first read which was after the discussion on Immigration in AL.

----------


## simplyjacy

> hi this is my first post
> here 
> iam french citizen and i support amercian patriots
> 
> 
>  be strong patriots  and restore america
> restore constitution


Welcome to Ron Paul Forums!  
it's amazing how Dr. Paul's message resonate to other nationalities.

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## neverseen

wow! just heard it, how great is that!!!

----------


## beardedlinen

Haha.  This is great!

----------


## dusman

What were the times when they mentioned it tonight? I listened for about an hour but missed them.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> What were the times when they mentioned it tonight? I listened for about an hour but missed them.


 2nd segment and one of the last.

----------


## trey4sports

> hi this is my first post
> here 
> iam french citizen and i support amercian patriots
> 
> 
>  be strong patriots  and restore america
> restore constitution



Welcome!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow, that host is amazing. He's doing a great job with the ads.

----------


## Endthefednow

WoW, the show is talking about Cain and Ron Paul along with the others. I think the host is a Ron Paul Supporter.

----------


## NickOdell

> WoW, the show is talking about Cain and Ron Paul along with the others. I think the host is a Ron Paul Supporter.


After only listening to him for 20 minutes yesterday to hear the moneybomb promotional segment, I'm pretty confident he is a Ron Paul supporter. Which is good because he is getting behind Black This Out.

----------


## neverseen

This still going on?  Any nice extra pushes from the host?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> This still going on?  Any nice extra pushes from the host?


2 great reads during the Sat edition where they have a couple hundred thousand listeners, only potentially off-set by baseball folks. I listened to both the show and the Tigers game, despite the minor loss. The main host, Ian, is out of jail and is gonna get down on the 19th wit us. Keep listening to FTL and you'll get to hear every read at the beginning of the 2nd and 10th segments of every show. Plus, the show is full-blown libertarian, probably the biggest Lib show (w/ mass affiliates) on air aside from Doyle. This show should be a staple of everyone here.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

... ahhh, Megadeth.
Well, that does it - Im listening to this show from now on.

----------


## mport1

> After only listening to him for 20 minutes yesterday to hear the moneybomb promotional segment, I'm pretty confident he is a Ron Paul supporter. Which is good because he is getting behind Black This Out.


Both hosts are Ron Paul supporters, liberty activists, Free State Project movers, and voluntaryists.  Glad to see this.  I hope you guys start listening to Free Talk Live on a regular basis.  It is the best libertarian radio show out there in my opinion and is on over 100 radio stations.

----------


## Crotale

Should we do the same thing for other liberty candidates and maybe even PaulFest? International supporters like me can donate to chip-ins like this, and I kinda feel that the GRC needs a project to get behind right now.

----------


## Crotale

Yes....no? I'd be happy to lead the project if noone else want to but there is support for it.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I like the idea of tapping into worldwide support. Maybe make a new thread?

----------


## Crotale

> I like the idea of tapping into worldwide support. Maybe make a new thread?


I thought I'd gauge support/interest before setting up a new thread, do you reckon it would be better to start a new thread right away?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I looked in this thread with a wth? wondering why BTO was being bumped... Hard to tell what will draw eyeballs...

----------


## Crotale

> I looked in this thread with a wth? wondering why BTO was being bumped... Hard to tell what will draw eyeballs...


Yeah, that's true. Perhaps a mod could change the thread title? Because that way the first few pages explaining what happened last time are retained.

----------


## Barrex

> Should we do the same thing for other liberty candidates and maybe even PaulFest? International supporters like me can donate to chip-ins like this, and I kinda feel that the GRC needs a project to get behind right now.


BIG RED SCARY LETTERS

This is grey area and more illegal than not. Dont take my word for it. Please read FEC rules before you or anyone else decides to do this. This is election related activity. BE EXTREEMLY CAREFULL!!!!



P.s.

I wanted to find oldest thread on this forum and bump it. (any idea how to find it?)

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> BIG RED SCARY LETTERS
> 
> This is grey area and more illegal than not. Dont take my word for it. Please read FEC rules before you or anyone else decides to do this. This is election related activity. BE EXTREEMLY CAREFULL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> P.s.
> 
> I wanted to find oldest thread on this forum and bump it. (any idea how to find it?)


yes, I misread this and mainly saw Paulfest...

----------


## Crotale

> BIG RED SCARY LETTERS
> 
> This is grey area and more illegal than not. Dont take my word for it. Please read FEC rules before you or anyone else decides to do this. This is election related activity. BE EXTREEMLY CAREFULL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> P.s.
> 
> I wanted to find oldest thread on this forum and bump it. (any idea how to find it?)


Sorry, I'm not sure what you're getting at here?

----------


## Barrex

> Sorry, I'm not sure what you're getting at here?


I am getting at this:



> Should we do the same thing for other liberty candidates and maybe even PaulFest? *International supporters like me can donate to chip-ins like this*, and I kinda feel that the GRC needs a project to get behind right now.


No we cant!

FEC rules:
*Foreign nationals are prohibited from making any contributions or expenditures in connection with any election in the U.S.* Please note, however, that "green card" holders (i.e., individuals lawfully admitted for permanent residence in the U.S.) are not considered foreign nationals and, as a result, may contribute. For additional information, consult our"Foreign Nationals" brochure.


I know this because I did research when I was volunteering for money bombs.

----------


## Crotale

> I am getting at this:
> 
> No we cant!
> 
> FEC rules:
> *Foreign nationals are prohibited from making any contributions or expenditures in connection with any election in the U.S.* Please note, however, that "green card" holders (i.e., individuals lawfully admitted for permanent residence in the U.S.) are not considered foreign nationals and, as a result, may contribute. For additional information, consult our"Foreign Nationals" brochure.
> 
> 
> I know this because I did research when I was volunteering for money bombs.


Oh okay, sorry. But I could donate time and effort into promoting the chipins over social media and other online activism right?

----------


## Barrex

> Oh okay, sorry. But I could donate time and effort into promoting the chipins over social media and other online activism right?


Grey area....I will not go further on "how to" because forum owner and moderators could get in trouble (highly unlikely...odds are astronomical) but not you

----------


## Crotale

> Yeah, that's true. Perhaps a mod could change the thread title? Because that way the first few pages explaining what happened last time are retained.


The title needs a change in order to gauge interest to see if this is a goer or a non-starter.

----------

